# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  OnePlus Watch, smart everywear, OnePlus, Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - OnePlus

Home page - oneplus.com/oneplus-watch

OnePlus Watch on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus Watch - Smart Everywear

Mar 23, 2021




> Working or working out, the #OnePlusWatch​ is Smart Everywear. Warp Charge for up to 14 days battery life. Sleep smarter with blood oxygen saturation tracking. Take calls on the go. And with an IP68 rating and dust resistance, it's as durable as it is smart.

----------


## Airicist

OnePlus Watch unboxing

Apr 7, 2021




> Our first look at the $159 smartwatch on the wrist.


"OnePlus Watch: Premium looks without the premium price"
Our first impressions of the $159 OnePlus Watch.

by Vanessa Hand Orellana 
April 7, 2021

----------

